# DWG to JPG Converter



## Ken I (Apr 23, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a cheap (free) *.dwg to *.jpg converter.

I'm currently using Cutewriter to output *.pdf's but going from that via the desktop to *.jpg produces less than desirable results.

Ken


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 23, 2012)

The Autocad jpg converter does not work very well either.
Sometimes if the drawing is not too large, I center it on the screen, and hit the "printscreen" button, and then past the drawing in a photoshop program, and crop it.

I have seen add-ons that make good TIFF files, which can be converted to JPG's, but don't know the name.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 23, 2012)

Ken, 

This may serve your need.

http://www.irfanview.com/

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kvom (Apr 23, 2012)

Draftsight CAD program will do it. Free download.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 23, 2012)

Most versions of CorelDRAW will do it. Older versions are cheap.


----------



## arronlee (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, JorgensenSteam.
I am also testing about the related image converting projects these days. I want to try to convert Tiff to JPG using it. Do you have any ideas about it? Or any good suggestion? Thanks in advance.



Best regards,
Arron


----------



## Ken I (Apr 21, 2014)

I have since mastered this process - firstly print to Cutewriter from a window to fit a suitable sheet size (larger giving finer detail but can eventually become too fine) print to *.pdf.
Then in PDF set the screen to 100% (image larger than /  off screen) use the image select tool to select window to post to desktop (you have to scroll off screen to do this).
In photo software (Arcsoft) select create new - this sets up a blank to suit whatever is on the desktop. Paste. Save as whatever photo type -  et Voila.

There are probably better / easier methods but this is working for me.

Regards,

Ken


----------



## evanpan (Mar 25, 2016)

arronlee said:


> Hi, JorgensenSteam.
> I am also testing about the related image converting projects these days. I want to try to convert Pdf to JPG using it. Do you have any ideas about it? Or any good suggestion? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Arron. 
Thanks for your nice sharing. I wonder does the toolkit you mentioned above offer free trial package for users to check. Any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.    



Best regards, 
Pan


----------

